# Aircraft images.



## Ron Pearcy (Mar 4, 2018)

I've recently got back into modelling following a long break and I would like to ask a question. 
When I've built a kit I search the internet for an image of the actual plane,not necessarily for reference but just out of curiosity. I'm generally successful. Is this common practice with other modellers?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2018)

To answer your question.. yes it is.. Of course these who don't care of the final effect might save their breath. So they won't be looking for such references. But most modellers will. A such picture is very helpful not only with the colours, markings but also with many differences a model kit can come with because of the multi options for variants of the aircraft. Also because the model manufacturer could make mistakes in many details etc.. If you have a look at many threads in the GB section here you will note that almost all there contain pictures of actual planes or other aircraft of an unit being of similar appearance or being used with the particular one in the same time together..


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for your help. How do I find the GB section?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2018)

Click the "House": icon at the top bar on the left and scroll screen down until you find the Modelling forum. The GB section is a little bit down and is titled Group Builds - Official. Or just here below is the link you may click too. However I would suggest to check on the entire our forum with all sections You may find there a lot of interesting and helpful threads.

For a quick start you may use :
Group Builds - Official
GB - Files

Additionally you may check on the Technical forum with the Aircraft Markings and Camouflage section.... Technical
Or here .... Aircraft Markings and Camouflage
And here is a section for Aircraft Pictures with the AIrcraft Picture Requests sub-section ... Aircraft Pictures


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2018)

Also, if you have trouble finding a picture of an aircraft or reference photos don't be afraid to ask.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2018)

Agreed.


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks to all.


----------

